# Anyone from Michigan? Do you remember The Clock restaurant?



## foodpreneur (Oct 10, 2015)

Cleaning up over the weekend unleashed a variety of old menus my dad collected during his travels all over the mid-west. This one

really caught my eye because of the prices, particularly the "Delmonico Steak Sandwich Deluxe was $2.35. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif





  








clockmenucover.JPG




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 2, 2017












  








backmenuClock.JPG




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 2, 2017












  








insidemenu_clock.JPG




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 2, 2017












  








insidemenu_clock2.JPG




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 2, 2017


----------

